# Пилатес и грыжа поясничного отдела



## luch (25 Мар 2009)

можно ли заниматься пилатесом при грыже поясничного отдела?


----------



## Ell (25 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  пилатес и грыжа поясничного отдела*

Можно. Но не в стадии обострения.


----------



## элен_iv (15 Фев 2011)

Пилатес -отличная гимнастика для позвоночника. Лично я занимаюсь каждый день. Преобрела dvd  диск "Нью-Йорк стиль" пилатес 1 часть. Инструктор Джонатан Урла. Комплекс замечательный! good


----------



## vzdribadyk (15 Фев 2011)

Вам лучше найти специализированный центр по лечебной физкультуре,и вам там врач по ЛФК должнен подобрать индивидуальный комплекс лечебных упражнений...сначало будите заниматься вместе с инструктором,потом запомните упражнения или запишите на видео и можете заниматься дома... 
А так пилатес опасен без инструктора...ИМХО


----------

